# #322 Loco wheel problem



## idshutterbug (Jan 27, 2014)

I am restoring two 322 locomotives. When I tried running the first one, it would derail, and it appeared that the front driver wheels were shorting. The problem is that the driver wheels are not far enough apart on the axle. The measurement, between the inside of each wheel, is about .68" on one and .70" on the other. By contrast, the measurement on a couple of 283's is .75".

Has anyone else seen this problem? Can I use a wheel puller to gently increase the width, or do I need a longer axle? On both wheels it appears they are positioned with the axle at the correct depth.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Our apologies for taking so long with a response. The wheels should be spaced out the width of a dime, in general. Place a dime between the wheel flanges and it should JUST slip in... If the wheels are shorting, is it because the insulators are loose, or are the wheels actually touching the chassis? If the wheels touch the chassis, there shouldn't be a problem as they are electrically insulated by the white insulators.I had a problem very similar to yousr, and it turned out the white insulators were loose, and causing a short. Some crazy glue and we're back in business.


----------



## idshutterbug (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help. The wheel spacing is definitely not enough. What is the best way to fix it?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

idshutterbug said:


> Thanks for the help. The wheel spacing is definitely not enough. What is the best way to fix it?


I take 2 screwdrivers 180 degrees from each other, and gently pry up on the wheel flange until I get the spacing that I want.It shouldn't take too much effort as you'll only need perhaps a few thousands of an inch.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just trying to visualize this issue in my mind -- are the drive wheels pushed too far onto his axles leaving too much slop inside the rail to rail span?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Just trying to visualize this issue in my mind -- are the drive wheels pushed too far onto his axles leaving too much slop inside the rail to rail span?


That's how I'm taking it...


----------

